# Broken chamoisee?



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I'm filling out registration applications again today (ugh I swear this paperwork is never ending lol). Would this doeling just be called broken chamoisee? Or should I say with abundant white or white overlay or something like that? Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would say she's "chamoisee with abundant white." If you say "broken chamoisee" it more like implies that the goat is mostly chamoisee with a small amount of white. Abundant white or white overlay tends to mean that the goat has a lot of white over the pattern. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep I agree with Kylee!


----------

